
Show HN: Vim-Gitstatus Plugin - ElHacker
https://github.com/ElHacker/vim-gitstatus
======
ElHacker
Wrote this simple plugin that just shows the new and modified files in vim's
quickfix window, powered by git status.

I find it very useful to easily navigate to the files I'm working with in the
current commit.

Hope you find it useful as well.

